# My new HM betta!



## chuglas (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm new to the BettaFish community - my first post!

I happened to stumble across one of these beauties at the aquarium last week and I couldn't help myself but had to add him to my collection of tropical fish. 

I've had breed bettas before (when I was 16yrs old) but it's been a long time... almost 10years. It's amazing how much they have changed since then.

Hope you all enjoy my pics.

Btw, I can't seem to work out what type of HM he is :roll:


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

I love the colours on him  I am probably wrong but he is possibly a dumbo big eared betta?


----------



## chuglas (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Chigwell, 
The pastel colours are what attracted me as well =) and no, he isn't a dumbo betta.


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Thought i was probably wrong haha!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I really like his colors... what a handsome fish! ;-)


----------



## chuglas (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks! I'm considering mating him with a copper hm. What do you all think?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He is beautiful and looks like my new guy, ill post lice later!! Congrats on your new beautiful boy.


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

very beautiful fish! great find


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

maybe a rosetail????


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats! He's lovely!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

chuglas said:


> Hi Chigwell,
> The pastel colours are what attracted me as well =) and no, he isn't a dumbo betta.


Yeah. Aren't dumbos the petco bettas that have ginormous pectoral fins? (i personally think dumbos are ugly)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and beautiful fish he could make some nice babies lol


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> maybe a rosetail????


I was thinking the same thing. 

He is beautiful! Nice find :-D


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i think he is a rose tail...... i have a rose tail....


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

He's so pretty! I love his body color!!!


----------



## chuglas (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks for all the wonderful comments. I will find him a nice copper hm and see what babies we'll get. 

I wonder what colour female will go well with him - time for some research into betta genetics!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh he's stunning, congrats! He'd deffinitely make beautiful babies!


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a betta almost the same color..but mine is a mutt( avatar pic) he looks the same color when it flares..but mine is not a hm


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i think that the breeding will go very well and produce beautiful offspring! that blue is so striking on him, snazzy betta you have there!


----------



## chuglas (Oct 22, 2012)

*More pics and I finally found the ideal girl*

Hi All,

I've finally found a matching female for him! 
View attachment 68075


And got a better pic of him!
View attachment 68074


Wish me luck!

Doug


----------

